# Whaddya think? Ewe (u) neck?



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello all! I was wondering if, from these pics, you could tell if my 2yr old filly has "ewe" neck? Also, if there's any other conformation (good or bad) you can pick out from these pictures please let me know! Also, if it is ewe neck, would it be possible (with correct riding and working her) that I could build a better topline, and build her neck up a bit? I know ewe neck has to do with a "s" in the vertebrae. Do you think this is due to going incorrectly, or does she really have an "s"?

(Later, when the weather gets a little better, I'll take some better pictures and ask for her overall conformation!) What pictures should I of her? Thanks!

She is being a bit fussy in the pics because I have treats in my hand! She's say "Hey mom, quit messin with that funny thing and get your hiney over here!!":wink:

You know, i just realized too... She's on a bit of a hill.. Not super steep, but it is a hill. However I'm standing on her uphill side. I think the first pic would be closest to what she looks like on flat ground! Sorry guys for such aweful pics!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's cute : ) Doesn't really look like an ewe neck to me. In the last picture it does but she is holding her head high and bent at an angle. But she's 2 and has a bit of growing to do.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

No ewe neck she just needs to grow and fill out


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The one thing that stands out to me right now are her pasterns because of her long toes. If you can get a farrier out and correct those toes now, I suggest doing it. (A too-long toe can cause injuries.) 
Nothing else jumps out at me, she still has lots of growing and filling out to do


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> She's cute : ) Doesn't really look like an ewe neck to me. In the last picture it does but she is holding her head high and bent at an angle. But she's 2 and has a bit of growing to do.


Thank you! 



> The one thing that stands out to me right now are her pasterns because of her long toes. If you can get a farrier out and correct those toes now, I suggest doing it. (A too-long toe can cause injuries.)
> Nothing else jumps out at me, she still has lots of growing and filling out to do




That's taken care of! These were taken about a month or two ago. Rebel was injured and we were playing musical stables with him because then we had a family emergency! We didn't have a stall at home when it happened so we had to board him. Her toes are all trimmed and pretty now though! She's a quarb, I own both of her parents. You can see their profile. Idk why I've yet to make her one. I think she's going to have Rebel's body style. He's more compact. Thanks guys!


----------



## caela (Apr 15, 2010)

She'll tuck her head nicely when/if you start working her in a frame with a neck like that.


----------

